# Turkey Jerky!!!



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Started this at about 1:00pm today; used a recipe I'd found where you basically just spread the ground meat thinly across some nonstick foil over a pan. I just used half a pound since I'm still experimenting with how long I want to leave them in. Put it in the oven at about 180 degrees.









After about 2 hours, you then take it out just to slice it into the size pieces you want. (This was a lot easier IMO than trying to just roll out thin pieces of the ground meat as I was before; it's much easier to separate after it's been in there a while.)









Here it is another 2 hours later; so 4 hours in total.









How can you actually tell by looking at it if it's done or not? I know the texture looks different since it's ground. But everywhere I read they have different recommendations on how long to keep them in for. 4-6 hours it seems generally; but it's been 4 hours now and I don't know if I should leave them in longer or not. I didn't add any seasoning or oil etc. just plain fresh ground turkey. 

I know my dogs aren't picky at all; so they'll love it regardless LOL but my goal is to give them treats that actually take a while to chew. Meanwhile the house smells quite lovely LOL.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks yummy! You should try it with ground liver...it's like doggie crack! It needs to be rolled out paper thin, but they go bonkers over it


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

I so gonna try this! , lol tillie will love it! , just woundering can you do this with fish? cause she loved fish lol


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> I so gonna try this! , lol tillie will love it! , just woundering can you do this with fish? cause she loved fish lol


Yes, you can do fish...I buy a salmon jercky from a place here ( for me though ) that I just adore! He makes it fresh in his commercial dehydrator.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

omg I just found this and I will be trying this out


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a great idea! Lucky pups, let us know how they like them!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow am I awful at remembering to update things. >.< 

The doggies did love them; but they turned out crunchier than I'd wanted. I know I need to adjust my oven as it runs hotter than it should; and I already was at the lowest setting. I'm hoping to get a tougher, chewy texture but maybe I need to add something, or just play around until I get it right lol. They do make great treats though. Since crunchy I might just try making them into tinier pieces like little jerky biscuits.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Kat get a dehydrator! One of our friends makes amazing beef jerky with a dehydrator, I would never have guessed I liked jerky but his is like crack! And very chewy, I think the drying out rather than just baking is what gets it chewy rather than crunchy.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmmm crack jerky? Count me in! lol j/k j/k. I will probably invest in one soon enough. But I love beef jerky too; I don't know the dogs would get any LOL.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

You need one! They have multiple racks so you could do some for the pups and some for yourself  He used to marinate them in different things and then have a different rack of each kind. You will see, crack jerky!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks awesome...I am going to make turkey Jerky tomorrow for my pups but using my dehydrator and these:









These were very reasonably priced for 4 of them in Walmart for the pups. I will be dehydrating these along with more goodies this week. All the work is done for me except to pat them dry and cut them. BTW they were fresh today...I just happened to freeze them till I am ready to use them. Note the package says hormone free, 99%fat free, no preservatives etc etc etc.


----------

